# Wedding Dress Worries **UPDATED! Tried more on!***



## Tiff

So as the days go by I keep worrying more and more about my wedding dress. I absolutely LOVED it trying it on but because its so far out of what I would "normally" pick I keep going back to pictures and second guessing myself. :cry:

Soooo I've decided to go back to the store and try on some other dresses, and see if any grab me and then try the one that I paid for and see how it measures up. I'm pretty sure the store said that so long as I don't buy a dress from a different store I can just transfer my money to a new dress as there haven't been alterations or anything done yet. 

Has anyone gone through this? I know Dream has I think, and I think she went with a different dress? So torn!!! :cry:


----------



## booflebump

Before you try on any more dresses, put your own dress back on again. You chose it for a reason. If you still don't feel happy in it, then try on some other dresses and see if there is anything else that 'feels' better. I ended up with a dress that I didn't think would be me - I had a fixed view on what I should have but sometimes a dress just speaks to you :hugs: Good luck xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

You're right. I did the same and I did get a new dress in the end. I'm still not 100% sure about the new one either, but it's a nice dress and so I will be happy enough in it, just never got that "it's the one" moment everyone else did. 

My first dress situation was a bit different though, in that it was bought as a sample way too big and once altered was pretty much unwearable xx


----------



## honeybee2

ive been through the same thing- but then my venue changed and so did my budget and I had to change it- in the end I found 'the one'. Big things like this take time and consideration. Dont put yourself down :hugs: take your time and double check x


----------



## codegirl

I'm sure you've got the "right" dress, so I say...

go try it on again!! :thumbup:

It's so easy to doubt... I've been there and actually went to try and buy a new one just a few weeks before I got married to DH. All that did was reafirm that I had the right dress to start with.


----------



## Timid

I didn't get a 'wow this is the one' moment with my dress, but I knew it was the right dress for me - I got a dress from a petites range, specifically for little people (er, that sounds wrong!) as I'm 4'11" and the proportions of the dress just worked so much better for me than any of the 'normal' sized dresses I tried.

That together with the fact it wasn't 3.5k like the amazing Caroline Castigilano dress that I tried (that was lovely) sold it for me. I didn't want to spend that much on a dress for ONE day!!!

Tx


----------



## twiggy56

I keep doing this, I think its because iv only tried it on the once! When i actually chose/bought it...im going back either tomorrow or thursday because i need to feel those 'this is my wedding dress' butterflies again...

I think if you dont try it on for a while you need to get the butterflies back...?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sounds like it's quite common xx


----------



## Tiff

Omg omg omg omg omg! I think I found it! :cloud9:

My potential new dress

I nearly cried when I put it on. :blush:


----------



## twiggy56

wowee! Hun that is AMAZING....

but i dont think i saw your first dress?! 

If you got 'the one' feeling then do it, _always_ go with your heart...


----------



## Vickie

agree with the above :hugs:

you know we want pics of you wearing it ;)


----------



## Tiff

Hehehe here it is with me in it. Can't believe I'm posting the 2nd picture. The dress was SO small for me. :blush: Don't mind half my ass hanging out. :haha:

https://x74.xanga.com/d5bf9a4346432274209838/m218611125.jpg


https://xe7.xanga.com/875f7a4559630274209840/m218611127.jpg


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!


----------



## codegirl

That's gorgous too!! tears are a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

D'ya guys like my totally messy yucky hair? I was that stressed out about that I totally went without doing my hair. Or make up. :shy:


----------



## Vickie

I wasn't looking at your hair :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

Had to hunt through your journal to find comparison pic. I think the new dress is much more figure flattering. I also love the material of the new dress. :cloud9:


----------



## Sarahkka

It looks beautiful on you, Tiff.
And I couldn't help but notice the fabric in the page you posted.
Silk charmeuse was the fabric of my wedding dress and it was so luxurious and drapey and gorgeous.
Go for it! :happydance:


----------



## Kirsti

Wow!!! that is beautiful!!! im going to hunt ur journal for comparison now :D xxx


----------



## honeybee2

TIFF! you look...incredible! I love fitted dresses like that! you look amazing, just beautiful xxx

p.s. tears is a positive sign! IS IT THE ONE???


----------



## Tiff

:cry: Thanks everyone!

Honestly I feel so pretty and dare I say sexy in that dress. Not that my lace one was bad by any means but it seemed frumpy next to this one. :blush: Is that bad of me?


----------



## honeybee2

tiff- if im quite honest- this dress looks 100% better. Your have a beautiful figure- and this new dress clings to all the 'right places'. you look like a star!! xx


----------



## twiggy56

honeyb's got it spot on...you look like a star!!

Its very flattering, and the detail is beautiful!


----------



## Tiff

Thanks! The lady at the salon kept saying that if I love it as much as I do with it being too small imagine how I'll love it when it fits like a glove. :shock:

Its $400 more than my other dress though. :( But then again, my other dress was a steal :shock:


----------



## honeybee2

tiff- you know you love it....get it!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

that new one you tried on is a beautiful dress and you look beautiful in it :) xx


----------



## Tiff

Thanks! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer83

Hi all

Sorry to crash the thread but I've been feeling the same as Tiff as in I'm really not sure about the dress that I've picked for my wedding and I don't know what to do about it...

I picked it in october last year and have paid for half of it so far (£700 so far). It's from berketex brides...does anyone have any advice? really starting to panic!

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

do exactly what was done on this thread. Go back to your dress shop and have another fitting! If you still feel the same, ask the manager if they would consider using the money already paid on another dress xxxx


----------



## Tiff

I would definitely go back for another fitting! It doesn't hurt, right? All stores have different policies... the original one I bought was off the rack and it didn't leave the store so I was able to transfer my deposit over to a new one.

Can I help at all? What is it that you aren't sure about your dress? Sometimes talking about it helps. And don't worry, hijack away! Its one of the most important days of your life! You definitely should feel amazing and fabulous!


----------



## firsttimer83

I phoned the store and they have said that I wouldn't be able to transfer the money to another dress as it's being made now... I think (or hope) that I am maybe just panicing as I spent waaaaayyyy more on the dress than I thought I would..

Also, the store assistant chose it for me too so its not a dress that I would have chosen to try on, but when I did my sister burst into tears. I think that she was more excited about it than I was.

Fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## Tiff

Sometimes what stores will do is allow you to try and sell your dress through them. A friend of mine got hers for a great deal! 

Can you go back to the store and try the dress on again to see how you feel? :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree, go and try it on again, it'll make your mind up either way xx


----------



## firsttimer83

Thanks for your help girls! My this getting hitched malarky isn't half stressful is it?! Lol! :) xxx


----------

